# Dartmouth & Bedford, NS cica 1917



## Hfx-1917 (May 30, 2012)

Had an upload failure. Here are re-submitted, reduced size file.
Work in progress.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

really neat, I like the boat, and the trains


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

HFX,

I'm so sorry!!!

I attempted to merge your two original posts into one post, but somehow I ended up losing the attached pics in the process. Please forgive me! I hope you can reload them.

Sorry about that ...

TJ
(A clumsy Moderator ...)

My problem was I tried to merge two posts where one was the first/original post in a thread. Original posts higher up the food chain than other regular posts, and somehow, I inadvertently bypassed the food chain. No desert for me tonight ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TJ, unless it's been fixed, merging individual posts with vB sometimes results in lost information. Merging threads works OK, but sometimes I'd lose stuff trying to merge individual posts.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lesson learned ... especially in regards to the "special" first post of a thread.

HFX -- glad you fixed thing back. My apologies for the screw up.

TJ


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

My favorite is the general store..:thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

All I can say, is that this scene is, *"Perfect".* This is what I dream of modeling! Not Nova Scotia, but model a world like that simplicity there.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

nice work!!


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I really like the 2nd picture with the men working and you can see the detail where the rail meets the ballast. I always find my favorite modeling scenes are those of work being done on the rail/layout itself. 
I have lots of aerial shots of rail bridges being worked on along the Long Island Sound coast from my work and always thought they would make great micor modeling scenes.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Great work, love the detail.

You fooled me with the title.*Dartmouth & Bedford, NS cica 1917 *
When I see NS I think Norfolk Southern, lol


----------



## Hfx-1917 (May 30, 2012)

Hi SeaBilliau

I chose circa 1917 because I like steam and Halifax/Dartmouth Nova Scotia was a busy sea port with rail and ship activity during WWI. People, activities and purpose add life to a layout. Halifax/Bedford/Dartmouth forms a horse shoe around the sea port and it gives me a point to point layout as well.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Amassing modeling. Thanks for posting.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Hfx-1917 said:


> Hi SeaBilliau
> 
> I chose circa 1917 because I like steam and Halifax/Dartmouth Nova Scotia was a busy sea port with rail and ship activity during WWI. People, activities and purpose add life to a layout. Halifax/Bedford/Dartmouth forms a horse shoe around the sea port and it gives me a point to point layout as well.


Before the explosion of course... you could make it December 5th the day before, with the ship at anchor. I believe it was at anchor wasn't it?


----------



## Hfx-1917 (May 30, 2012)

Hi Seabilliau

The French cargo ship SS Mont-Blanc was carrying munitions heading out of port while the Norwegian ship SS Imo was heading into port when they collided at a point called the narrows within the harbour. My layout is based on the port before 5 Dec. My layout is only 2/3 completed. I am now working on the Halifax section.


----------

